# Orange lamasi won't stop breeding and calling



## Da1214 (Dec 10, 2008)

My orange lamasi will literally not stop calling for one second of the day and will not stop breeding. No matter what I try there are eggs and new tads everywhere. There's 2 males and 1 female. Is there anything I could try to get them to stop? Really don't want to remove the female. Don't have the space for another tank haha.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

reduce misting frequency to 2x a week


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Like frogparty said as well if you have canisters in the tank remove them. If there is broms at some point they will fill all room for tads.

Have you been pulling tads and eggs?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll take some tads or froglets off your hands. Thanks.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

JonRich said:


> I'll take some tads or froglets off your hands. Thanks.


I'll take some tads too. lol
I could use some more orange lamasi


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

ill gladly drive to you and pick up some eggs/tads lol if that helps


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Robert.hallam said:


> ill gladly drive to you and pick up some eggs/tads lol if that helps



Hey Robert. 

If you ain't first, you're last!

~Ricky Bobby


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This is not a for sale/free ad... The OP is looking for information, not customers. Don't derail the thread.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

You can also try to reduce the feeding schedule to every other day for a week or so and see if that helps. They should have some spring tails available in the substrate too.


----------



## brettxxx4 (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it stupid of me to say separate them . Is the calling the problem or the eggs? I've never heard of a PDF lover complaining about getting too many eggs 


Brett
Charlotte nc


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

in the mean time, make sure youre supplementing with repashy vit A twice a month so your female doesnt get depleted


----------

